# Squirrels and SweetGum Balls



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe I just never noticed before but there are 4 or 5 squirrels who have chewed up just about every sweet gum ball on one of my sweet gums. I have seen birds picking at them many times but never seen a squirrel doing this. There are about a ton of pin oak acorns right next to the tree, so  seems like they would be concentrated on the acorns. I was wondering if any of y'all had seen this before? Just curious.


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 31, 2013)

I haven't saw this before I would think they would be all over the acorns.


----------



## Poleclimber15 (Feb 2, 2013)

Squirrels love sweet gum balls....here is a little info:

Even before the fruits form, the sweetgum erupts in nondescript spring flowers that attract hummingbirds and nectar-drinking insects. The fruits of the seedgum tree are dry, round balls about an inch in diameter. Known commonly as gumballs, these hard fruits hold up to 50 sweetgum seeds each. Many wild birds are adept at breaking open the tough outer shell and getting to the seeds inside. Squirrels and chipmunks will also eat the seeds of the sweetgum. The fruits and seeds form in the late fall and remain on the tree through the winter months, making them a valuable food source at a time when other types of food are scarce.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 6, 2013)

Poleclimber15 said:


> Squirrels love sweet gum balls....here is a little info:
> 
> Even before the fruits form, the sweetgum erupts in nondescript spring flowers that attract hummingbirds and nectar-drinking insects. The fruits of the seedgum tree are dry, round balls about an inch in diameter. Known commonly as gumballs, these hard fruits hold up to 50 sweetgum seeds each. Many wild birds are adept at breaking open the tough outer shell and getting to the seeds inside. Squirrels and chipmunks will also eat the seeds of the sweetgum. The fruits and seeds form in the late fall and remain on the tree through the winter months, making them a valuable food source at a time when other types of food are scarce.



Thanks for the info Poleclimber. I wish I could get them to chew up every one of them. They are really good at it!


----------

